# NSW, Far Kurnell, my yak is wobbly!



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello all

Had a quick fish at the hot water outlet at the gentlemanly time of 9:30am. It was looking like today would be a good one, nice big high tide, overcast with little wind and not too many stinkers hammering the area. It was also good because it was to be my latest ride "Hull Billy the 3rd's" maiden voyage.

Here she is all loaded up and ready to head off.
























So with nervous anticipation I pushed off from the beach. I say nervous because its a good 5cm narrower than my last boat. And wobbly she was, but what a fun yak to paddle. Nice and fast for a plastic. It felt very lively much like a true sea kayak. Not much primary stability but plenty of secondary. Just had to learn to trust it. And paddling back once there was a bit of small chop was when this hull came into its own. Fun, I was even catching the odd run. 
Now to the fishing. Things started off pretty quiet with three boats anchored right on top of the outlet. I took out one rod that was rigged for flattys and trevs. 2-4kg rod 6lb leader and a Grasshopper coloured Squidgy fish. First fish came quick off to side of the pack of boats. I nice little pinky that was quickly released.
















Not much was happening so decided to paddle towards the flats to chase flattys. Stopping along the way for a cast. I got about 200m away and noticed that all the boats had left so I had a change of heart and paddled back to the outlet. First cast and bang I'm on straight off the surface. I know Kings are always a chance here but wasn't expecting it this late in the morning. But as soon as it took off I knew what it was.
I also knew I was seriously under gunned in the leader/line department. A good 10min fight followed with the fish tying me in knots in my new tipsy craft. As it went on I got worried about my light leader so I backed off the drag and took it easy with my rod angles. Shortly after a nice just on legal king was in the net and ready to swim.
















Oh and one last shot of the new toy :ll: 









Cheers
Anthony


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Wwll done on the wobbly kingy!!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice ride and a couple of fish on the maiden voyage. Gotta be happy with that!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ant looks like you bought one with some mojo built in...enjoy the ride mate


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

how did the stradic go with the kingy?


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for your replys fellas.

Blueyak, the little 1000 went well. Drag held up well, But fish didn't really do any long runs slugged it out within 5-20m of the yak. Did get many short fast bursts though. I've got a 1000 and a 2500 and recon they are pretty hard to beat in the price bracket.

Ant


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Good effort on the kingy with that setup must of been fun.

Cheers Micka


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

niice trip report mate! 
Bloody good job on that kingy! well angled sir.  
Just a question, how do you go about paddling with the rod holder so close to your body? can you still troll? I recently installed a similar rod holder in front of me, but i Put it pretty far down the nose of the yak to avoid it getting in the way of my paddling, not too bad while i'm still flexible.. 
but i'm thinking about mounting my second one closer to where i would be in my yak..


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello Lachy, 
Where it is is how it comes from the factory. For me ( 6ft with long arms for my hight ) it's only just ok. I'm looking to get a Scotty No. 459 extension so I can angle it forwards and away from me.

Cheers
Ant


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Exciting stuff. I can still remember taking those first few photos of my kayak on it's maiden voyage.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Hull Billy III sure is a deadly lookin craft. Congrats on the maiden voyage 

cheers

rob


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

yeaa i'm 5' 9" and so I just decided to mount mine down a fair bit... 
I take large paddle strokes to... 
thanks for the reply


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice report mate well done on the king!
Do u paddle that without the seat?

I also launch at that same spot when fishing Botany give us a PM if u ever want some company

Cheers

Musty


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello Musty

The yak is new and I haven't worked out what seat I want yet. It turns out the seat well is quite deep and comfortable, a seat is almost not needed. I'd still like a seat just to make things better on the longer days on the water. But think I could get away with a smaller model or a back rest and seat pad.
I'll let you know next time I want company

Ant


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

camel said:


> Hello Musty
> 
> The yak is new and I haven't worked out what seat I want yet. It turns out the seat well is quite deep and comfortable, a seat is almost not needed. I'd still like a seat just to make things better on the longer days on the water. But think I could get away with a smaller model or a back rest and seat pad.
> I'll let you know next time I want company
> ...


Ive got the standard ocean kayak seat which i no longer use or need since upgrading to a high back version. You can have that for free if you want its only sitting around taking up space.

Cheers

Musty


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks mate

That's a very generous offer. I wouldn't feel right just taking it off you.
Maybe we should meet up for a fish, I'll try it out and we can work something out.

Cheers

Ant


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

camel said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> That's a very generous offer. I wouldn't feel right just taking it off you.
> Maybe we should meet up for a fish, I'll try it out and we can work something out.
> ...


Not a problem mate always keen for a fish. I will be in Canberra though for the most part of the next 7 weeks, only back on sundays. I couldnt be arsed trying to sell it as it came with my yak which i got for a great bargain anyway, Its only collecting dust at the moment so if u want it its yours. I however will never be going back from my high back padded seat i purchased recently. I can sit in it for 5 hrs without any back or bum pain! :lol:

Musty


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks again Musty

I'll pm you if Im heading out on a Sunday. I've pm'd you about the seat also

Ant


----------

